# Google SketchUp



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I was messing around with Google and decided to look at all the stuff they have available to you. (BTW I am in no way affiliated with Google or anything.)

I found SketchUp, a *free* 3d drawing program which is actually kind of fun to mess around with. Considering I can't draw I managed to make a 3d... _thing_. LOL.

I wanted to share the link with people who could draw, just in case anyone wanted to try it. 3d Betta's would be cool.  

It is pretty easy to use, is free, and has tutorials. I don't know if you need to sign up with a google account or not though in order to download it. I already had one, so I guess you would need to see.

Anyways, hope you all have fun, and Best Wishes!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

I installed it!! its cool but idk what to do with it lol


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

LOL that's about how I felt  I started with the tutorial template but ...didn't exactly follow all their instructions.  Then again this is coming from someone who can't figure out paint, paintshop pro, photoshop, or anything like those programs LOL (I guess i'm too old now  )

The thing I ended up with was a 3d peanut kind of thing with a tail and a window. Still fun though  (The peanut with a tail was supposed to be a 3d Betta. Once it wasn't close looking I just started playing with the different options. LOL

Hope you have better luck


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

I use sketchup for work - Ive been teaching myself tho so its a slow process. I take the architect's plans and build 3d models of the houses. Its rather fun but very hard to do.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I did a 3D model of room, and how I WISH it would look. LOL
I love this thing! Thanks for sharing it!


----------

